# IVF smoking test



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Hello ladies

My husband and I have been referred to ivf now one of the conditions is you have to be smoke free for six months before they will even consider funding. Now my husband and I started giving up in May with only smoking every now and then if we were socialising which is. Maybe once a month. we have been completely smoke free since August now. Basically Im wondering if anyone knows how they do the smoke test and how long does it take to get a no smoking result on the test. My husband wants to wait until January to start the process but I don't want to wait that long of we can help it but not sure of nicotine is still in our bodies. We are both around smokers almost everyday and so suffer a lot of passive smoking xx


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to mention that we have to apply for military funding not the normal PCT funding and the military are stricter x


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

Here is a link which has a description to the tests...

Good luck & keep up with the none smoking, oh thats not good about passive smoking though  think you should ask people to be more considerate firstly as it must be hard to watch others smoke but also for the sake of your treatment & your unborn child.

It probably is best waiting til your 6 months, but no harm in starting the blood tests etc so your ready to go in Jan. Xx


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.babyexpert.com/forum/ivf-and-assisted-conceptions/nurture-fertility-and-smoking/189445.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Thank you I think we are going to book our first appt for January that way we would have been smoke free for five months almost six. I still have three clomid cycles left so going to carry on with them. Xx


----------

